# !!! Passenger Pigeons Video !!! Are they Still Alive?



## ghostwax (May 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKF2MZ5sqPc


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

what was that it was so fast you can't see anything....


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

too graining and fast!! i can't tell!! would be wonderful 
`


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

looks more like fruit pigeons,
however.....






Definately one cool live passenger pigeon


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I saw this on the sidebar and watched it. Quite a few pigeons/doves are extinct now.
http://youtu.be/NNmTLLmhxFQ


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Quazar said:


> looks more like fruit pigeons,
> however.....
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha very very cool passenger pigeon! Lol


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

If you pause it the markings look a bit like a passenger pigeon, it's not uncommon for a species to be rediscovered. The Tasmanian Tiger/Thylacine has supposedly been extinct for over 75 years(since 1936) but over 4,000 sightings have been reported with 4-10 reports a year.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Very good video about them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9grSKskCMw

A musical tribute to the Passenger Pigeon, video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNA9NqGaIWw

I can't even imagine a flock of birds that would darken the sky for a solid week, just passing by.

It is amazing what man can ruin and destroy. They outnumbered all other birds in this country, COMBINED! Yet, they are gone forever.

Unless...........


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

I think a real sighting of a passenger pigeon in todays world is as rare as seeing a real bigfoot


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

The video is too poor to positively identified but you can be assured a 100% its not a passenger pigeon by one obvious field mark. The tail of a passenger is long and narrow with a sharp tip at the end. The bird in the video has a shorter tail that is rectangular with a flat ending. 

Passenger pigeon.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well we thought the Ivory billed woodpecker was gone too!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> well we thought the Ivory billed woodpecker was gone too!


Isn't it?

There have been more sightings of Big Foot (should be called "Big Feet" I think), little grey aliens, and Elvis, than there have been of the IBW. 

Heck, my best friend claims to have seen a ghost! 

One of the worlds most knowledgeable experts on the Ivory Billed Woodpecker, just happens to be in my pigeon club. He is the former (now retired) President and CEO of the Cincinnati Museum of Natural History. He goes twice a year to a certain part of Florida with a team, to locate and verify the existence of the IBW. Members of his team "believe" they have witnessed an IBW from afar, flying by. But no photo or other evidence has been gathered as of yet. Some of them also "believe" they have heard the call of an IBW, but again. No actual proof yet.

There is a naturalist who is also very knowledgeable on the subject, that claims he observed one in Arkansas. There is video evidence from Arkansas that seems to show a very good image of an IBW, yet I am unconvinced. Unconvinced because it seems to be nesting in a telephone pole and surely if that is the case, naturalists could ascertain for certain its existence. In a telephone pole! They seem to be 90% certain, but not 100%. I also believe that the bird in the video is obviously a Pileated Woodpecker. To me it is very obvious. Yet, many want "to believe". Here are side by side photos Check them out for yourself. Press stop ont he video when you get a good head shot and compare it to the Pileated Woodpecker. Notice the red underneath the jaw. The lack of a lightining bolt pattern on the body, etc, etc.

http://www.norcalblogs.com/birds/2010/08/ivory-billed-woodpecker-sasquatch-and-ufos.html


Here is a link to the youtube video of this possible amazing find, that I dispute.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BJBrSwcNAA

Personally I hope that both the Passenger Pigeon and the IBW are still around. How sad for a species to cease to exist. But it happens dozens of times a year, I understand. 

As a side note. The individual I am speaking of is Devere Burt. To listen to his stories and exploits is truly awe inspiring. One of my favorites is when he was sent to the Antartic to look for fleas....Yes, fleas. He actually discovered a previously unknown Antartic Flea that lives their entire life in the nest of certain birds there. He and an associate had to scale a snow covered mountain and grab handfulls of nests, take them back to their laboratory and photograph every stage of the fleas life. To verify and prove their existence.

He has led an amazing life. If you go to the link below, you can click on his name on the left side, and see him and some of his wildlife artwork. He is an artist in his retirement, and has works in major galleries around the country. One of the most interesting persons I have met in my life.

Click on his name in the scroll down, or click on "our members" and he is top row, middle. Devere Burt.

http://www.masterworksfornature.org/


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> Isn't it?
> 
> There have been more sightings of Big Foot (should be called "Big Feet" I think), little grey aliens, and Elvis, than there have been of the IBW.
> 
> ...


That is so cool you know that guy!.. I have read the no acutal proof too... but just because I have not seen it does not make be think others did not...but it takes seeing to believing sometimes... just like some old bible stories...lol..


----------

